# Graham McNeill's next Heresy Book



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Graham posted this on his blog

_I talked to a few folk about my next Heresy project – think of it as Firefox meets The Hunt for Red October. On Terra. With Astropaths. And some Astartes whose loyalty is never quite clear…_

Hmmmm, theories?


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Astronomican crisis. see HH: Collected Visions for more info.


----------



## Cyrion (Apr 17, 2010)

Cyrion said:


> On a hunch, I'm going to guess it will be about the Adeptus Astra Telepathica.


My post from a thread about this a few weeks ago...wasn't a half bad guess.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Im guessing the Space Marines with questionable loyalty are the Word Bearers under Captain Sor Targron whom at the time were pretending to be loyal and acting as sleeper agents.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

With a Sean connery cameo!


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

Whatever the outcome? I am sure it is going to be a terrific Novel! I am really enjoying the whole Horus Heresy series. Graham McNeil is an excellent Warhammer 40k Author.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

whose loyalty is never quite clear. Word Bearers seem so obvious, and their loyalty just seems predictable aswell


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> whose loyalty is never quite clear. Word Bearers seem so obvious, and their loyalty just seems predictable aswell


If they're Word Bearers we know for sure they are traitors. What about some undecided DAs?


----------



## Romolo (Sep 6, 2010)

Maybe he is referring to Alpha Legion. Their true loyalty is never known.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

Some people thought it might have been Ultramarines or Iron Warriors, but apparently he still has his fingers crossed on these two. Or at least according to this interview.

Interview


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Mcneill talks about his next Heresy novel (beyond _Rules of Engagement_ in _Age of Darkness_) in the latest BL TV interview (from about 5:15 onwards)






The Astartes that feature are now confirmed to be of one (or some) of the Traitor Legions. I wonder what Legion(s)?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

That is quite interesting. Especially since it seemed that the Primarchs had basically gathered up their legions during the battles on the Istvaan System. I'm guessing some of these legions could be:

1. Iron Warriors: Due to their legion being scattered around the Imperium to garrison worlds.

2. Death Guard: Really just a guess, but because they excelled in ship to ship warfare. Maybe a hint that they had a big navy. So in that case they could be scattered as well.

3. Thousand Sons: Speculation as well that they may have parts to them that are scattered across the Imperium. Like... the Blood Ravens...


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

im going to go ahead and say Night Lords...they are definately not "loyalist"...but they are not dedicated to Chaos either...and they are one of the legions that is "scattered", as per Grahms "hint", a group of Astartes that have not been in contact with the rest of thier legion for many years...we know as well..the Night Lords had a presence on Terra during the Seige, yet not as large as the other Legions...

...wishfull thinking i know, there are Night Lords novels already in the pipe-line (though not HH time frame) so its unlikely they are to star in another novel so soon?...

...Alpha Legion is a great guess as they are shrouded in mystery...i havent read Legion, but the concensus is that Alpha Legion is STILL a complete enigma...this could be the perfect opportunity to set them up with some seriously bad ass fluff pertaining to the HH...

...i wouldnt agree with Word Bearers...before the Heresy, Lorgar and his -entire- legion were given a warning...it is unlikely that there would be any from the Legion not aware if this...

...but then again... :shok:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Flayed 0ne said:


> im going to go ahead and say Night Lords...they are definately not "loyalist"...but they are not dedicated to Chaos either...


That's not really relevent at all in this regard. Personally I very much doubt it would the Night Lords, Mcneill's hint told us that a group of Astartes from a traitor Legion, having been seperated from the core of their Legions and Primarchs for over a century and have to face the terrible decision when news filters in of their Legions treachery; do they stay loyal to the Imperium? Or do they join their Primarchs, even though they havn't been party to events which led to their fall? 

What I would find most interesting if it was Astartes from say the Emperor's Children or Sons of Horus themselves. I think those two Legions would pose some of the greatest potential to a plot like this. 



Flayed 0ne said:


> we know as well..the Night Lords had a presence on Terra during the Seige, yet not as large as the other Legions...


Again that is totally irrelevant. A contingent of Night Lords were present during the Siege of Terra, so what? That doesn't mean that a contingent of Night Lords were on Terra prior to the Heresy erupting, and throughout it's course. In fact the only traitor Astartes that were on Terra that we are *currently* aware of was a small contingent of Word Bearers under the command of Sor Talgron.



Flayed 0ne said:


> ...wishfull thinking i know, there are Night Lords novels already in the pipe-line (though not HH time frame) so its unlikely they are to star in another novel so soon?...


The Night Lords will feature in the next HH novel; _Age of Darkness_. In the short story _Savage Weapons_ by ADB. Other than that there probably will be a full length Night Lords HH novel at some point.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

admitedly there are huge chunks of fluff i have not experienced yet so my guess is definately "uneducated"...im just thinking of a "scattered traitor legion whos allegience is uncertain"...Night Lords definately fit this description but ill give you one point that they are definately NOT loyalist, so this indeed puts them out of the running...if the Bearers had soldiers on Terra prior to the HH then sure...i can go with that possibility (i have not finished The First Heretic yet)...after reading another post on the Iron Warriors short in Age of Darkness it seems they too are a potential candidate...

...at this point it is unknown and fun to take a guess...could be any one of them honestly...maybe its a band of World Eaters! :shok:

..."currently" aware of...is not a definate confirmation...only time will tell!

:wink:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Flayed 0ne said:


> admitedly there are huge chunks of fluff i have not experienced yet so my guess is definately "uneducated"...im just thinking of a "scattered traitor legion whos allegience is uncertain"...Night Lords definately fit this description but ill give you one point that they are definately NOT loyalist, so this indeed puts them out of the running...if the Bearers had soldiers on Terra prior to the HH then sure...i can go with that possibility (i have not finished The First Heretic yet)...after reading another post on the Iron Warriors short in Age of Darkness it seems they too are a potential candidate...
> 
> ...at this point it is unknown and fun to take a guess...could be any one of them honestly...maybe its a band of World Eaters! :shok:
> 
> ...


The Word Bearers on Terra were traitors masquerading as loyalists- so it's not going to be them :laugh:

Confusing isn't it?


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

DOH! 

...back to the drawing board!

:wild:


----------

